# A short mangled piece



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well this was originally an assignment to set the words of a poem by Tennyson to music, but being a largely instrumental fan I got slightly carried away and it became a little journey through some chromaticism and very random - lacking structure until the end when it all comes together.

There are still two choral parts left in but the synthesier plays them wordless so you can just ignore them 

Not really looking for critique just wanted to share but you can give opiniones anyway (I definitely wont be handing this in).

*score and sound attached*


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I found this piece quite creative. As you mentioned, it's kind of all over the place (and in fact it almost sounds like several different pieces spliced together), but it's quite engaging in some places, and you've hit upon some nice themes and strong dynamics.

It would be interesting to hear this piece performed by actual humans: as a purely electronic creation it is, of course, hampered by unrealistic sounds, but what can one do about that? I face the same problem myself, except that my instrumental sounds are even less realistic than yours. (As for the vocals, I perform those myself, which is a huge advantage over having to rely on electronic voices.)

Do you use any kind of sample programs for your instruments? Or is this all just coming from a Korg keyboard or something? How sophisticated is your studio?


----------

